# 2010 Barnesville BBQ & Blues FBA Competition.



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

I know this is not really a woodys sort of thing but it is a great contest and we have a backyard catagory that is very affordable.

http://www.barnesville.org/pages/BBQ_&_Blues/index.php?dirVar=pages/BBQ_&_Blues/

Barnesville BBQ & Blues FBA sanctioned contest will be April 23 & 24 2010.
Sorry this is so long, I had a lot to say...

Let me start by saying that I am not a voting member of this committee. My job is to be a cook team liaison and help the committee make BBQ & Blues better for the cook teams. 

The committee is working hard to keep our contest the best one in the State of Georgia!

Each team will have a local Committee rep assigned to them. This rep is there to help you with anything you might need, IE...ice, drinks, grocery store run, etc... They will have access to golf carts and will be on hand to make your time in Barnesville as pleasant as possible.

As always, teams that arrive on Thursday are asked to meet at the staging area. We have had some issues with this in the past and have not done the best job we could have. We think we have the kinks worked out this year. Any of you planning on coming in early on Thursday please let me know and I will give you my cell # and I will make sure you are taken care of. If you get in early Thursday and want to come to the United Bank party let me know or let the staging area people know and we will get you to the party and back to the staging area.

United Bank is hosting a Chamber of Commerce after hours event that will start at 5pm Thursday. All cook teams are invited to attend. There will be plenty of food and beer at no cost to you! The Bank really wants the cook teams to come and enjoy. Without the cook teams we would not have an event. United Bank appreciates you coming to our town!

We are going to have some bonus prizes this year for the cook teams. More info on those at the cooks meeting.

Peoples choice is a little different this year, $20 entry fee. But, $500 to the winner!

Ancillaries, chili, wings and stew, $15 each entry and prize is split cash pot and trophy.

Last year in the FBA was the Willie Nelson Whiskey River sauce contest. This year in Barnesville it is anything goes sauce. $20 entry fee and first prize is a small BGE with the nest, bag of lump, box of fire starters, ash tool and grill griper! 
What a prize for the best sauce !

We are expecting record crowds this year and it should be a great weekend for vending. Teams that are vending will get the prime sites for where the crowds normally are.

Our location is limited in space. We can only fit 47 pro teams. I wish we could handle more. We have 28teams paid and registered.

Here is a list of paid/registered teams:
The Right Stuff BBQ 
Munchees Smokehouse 
Big Jim's BBQ, LLC 
Rogers Turf Care LLC 
BiteBack BBQ 
Burnt Offerings 
Forest's Fine Foods 
Sweet Candy Rub 
Grillin' Gangsters 
Barnesville Blues Brothers 
Sweat's Barbecue 
Bethel Smokers 
Cook's Portable Smokehouse 
Nice Rack BBQ 
J&B 
Chatham Artillery BBQ 
Southdown Bar-B-Q 
Mrs. T's BBQ 
Southern Touch BBQ 
Tackle 4 BBQ 
F&A BBQ 
Sauced Again 
Flint River Cooking Team 
Bub-Ba-Q 
The James Gang 
Blowing Smoke 
Hog Wild BBQ 
Kelvin's BBQ

I will update the list weekly.

We are looking forward to this contest and hope everyone has a safe trip to Barnesville!

Mike Aiken


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2010)

I would like to cook at this one but we are going to be cooking for the Ducks Unlimited Banquet on that Thursday and just can't pull it off. I will be there next year, even if its by myself! 

But I will be in Jackson and may come by and hang out on Friday and rattle some ice with ya!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll have something to go in the ice!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2010)

blues brother said:


> I'll have something to go in the ice!



I reckon i should bring a haybale then.


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2010)

I did not even know you were a member here?


----------



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

Who?? Me or BBQBOSS?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Who?? Me or BBQBOSS?



Dang you know Randy to!  I wont hold that against ya.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

Went to school with him...


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Who?? Me or BBQBOSS?



You.  Yea we use to shoot in IPSC competitions together too.  I never could beat him!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

I am old fat and slow now...But I cook good BBQ!
I forgot that you used to shoot IPSC.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2010)

This sounds like a sho nuff _blast!_ Jes' one question,though:
Whassa "grill griper?" [Prize in th' sauce contest] I think I know,but not sure.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Went to school with him...



Y'all went ta _school?_   {Sorry - once a wisecrackuh,always a wisecrackuh}


----------



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> This sounds like a sho nuff _blast!_ Jes' one question,though:
> Whassa "grill griper?" [Prize in th' sauce contest] I think I know,but not sure.



Kinda like a pair of pliers.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Y'all went ta _school?_   {Sorry - once a wisecrackuh,always a wisecrackuh}



Yep...went, didn't say we studied!!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is a updated list...34 paid! 
The Right Stuff BBQ 
Munchees Smokehouse 
Big Jim's BBQ, LLC 
Rogers Turf Care LLC 
BiteBack BBQ 
Burnt Offerings 
Forest's Fine Foods 
Sweet Candy Rub 
Grillin' Gangsters 
Barnesville Blues Brothers 
Sweat's Barbecue 
Bethel Smokers 
Cook's Portable Smokehouse 
Nice Rack BBQ 
J&B 
Chatham Artillery BBQ 
Southdown Bar-B-Q 
Mrs. T's BBQ 
Southern Touch BBQ 
Tackle 4 BBQ 
F&A BBQ 
Sauced Again 
Flint River Cooking Team 
Bub-Ba-Q 
The James Gang 
Blowing Smoke 
Hog Wild BBQ 
Kelvin's BBQ 
Tiny's BBQ 
Swamp Boys 
Swinging Swine BBQ Team 
Sun Ridge Smokers 
Smoke On The Water 
Ed Bryant BBQ

Thanks for looking!
Mike


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 22, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Kinda like a pair of pliers.



Gotcha. A gripper is different from a griper.

This looks like it'll be a lot of fun,Mike.I hope ta see ya there!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 22, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Gotcha. A gripper is different from a griper.
> 
> This looks like it'll be a lot of fun,Mike.I hope ta see ya there!


I don't know...sometimes a griper feels like a set of pliers on your ears!
Hope you can make it! It will be a blast!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 29, 2010)

UPDATE>>>UPDATE 40 teams!!! 7 slots left!! 

The Right Stuff BBQ 
Munchees Smokehouse 
Big Jim's BBQ, LLC 
Rogers Turf Care LLC 
BiteBack BBQ 
Burnt Offerings 
Forest's Fine Foods 
Sweet Candy Rub 
Grillin' Gangsters 
Barnesville Blues Brothers 
Sweat's Barbecue 
Bethel Smokers 
Cook's Portable Smokehouse 
Nice Rack BBQ 
J&B 
Chatham Artillery BBQ 
Southdown Bar-B-Q 
Mrs. T's BBQ 
Southern Touch BBQ 
Tackle 4 BBQ 
F&A BBQ 
Sauced Again 
Flint River Cooking Team 
Bub-Ba-Q 
The James Gang 
Blowing Smoke 
Hog Wild BBQ 
Kelvin's BBQ 
Tiny's BBQ 
Swamp Boys 
Swinging Swine BBQ Team 
Sun Ridge Smokers 
Smoke On The Water 
Georgia Boys BBQ 
Neal's Country Bar-B-Q Crew 
Rescue Smokers 
smokecrazy.com 
M&E BBQ 
Blind Pig BBQ 
Jacks Old South 

If there are any teams that are total self-contained we might be able to fit yall in near the railroad tracks... 
Don't forget...TJ will call each of you prior to the event and do his best to meet your needs!  

Don't forget there will be a cook team/Judge/ FBA rep and volunteer dinner right after the cooks meeting.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2010)

Should I bring my lunch?


----------



## blues brother (Mar 30, 2010)

10-74 ghostrider...you are eating with me!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't forget to bring your harmonica - I'll play you some blues rhythm guitar in any flavor you want!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 31, 2010)

Got a harp in everything I might drive...
Seriously, bring your gitbox...there will be a few around us with some musical talent...we will have our own party!  Who would expect otherwise!
How about this weekend in Thomaston?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 31, 2010)

Got grandkid stuff Saturday,church Sunday.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 31, 2010)

Gotcha brother!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 31, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Gotcha brother!
> Have a great weekend!



You too,Mike!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2010)

Is the Thomaston thang still on for tomorrow? Somebody said it was canceled and re-scheduled.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 2, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Is the Thomaston thang still on for tomorrow? Somebody said it was canceled and re-scheduled.



Sorry I confused you in another forum thread in the Around the Campfire section.

Yes, it's still on.

Here's the Thomaston newspaper annc't for it:  



http://www.thomastontimes.com/view/...ey’s-Lake?instance=secondary_news_left_column

Smoke on the Water kicks off today at Bickley’s Lake

12 hrs ago 

The 3rd Annual Smoke on the Water BBQ Cook-Off and Blue Grass Festival kicks off this afternoon at 4 p.m. at Bickley's Lake. The festival features professional barbecuers vying for prize money, and some of the best bluegrass and country music in the south.

Bobby Bickley, one of the organizers of the event, said Wednesday that everything is ready to go, and that they hope to have more than 7,000 people attend this year.

"Things are going great. We are going to end up with a total of 57 cook teams," said Bickley. "Forty-five of those are professional teams. We already have one set up out here.

"We have 15 bands lined up to play, and we'll kick it off Friday afternoon at 4 p.m. We've got local favorites Soul Kitchen and Ben Ratliff playing. Brantley Gilbert will close us out on Friday night. Coy Bowles and his band are scheduled to go on at 8:15 Saturday night, and Sonia Leigh is the headliner Saturday."

"This is a community event, and we are encouraging all ages to come out,” Bickley added. "We have a lot of stuff going on for the kids. We have a pig chase at noon on Saturday for ages 5-7 and ages 8-10, we have inflatables and pony rides and face painting and balloons."

Money raised will help the local volunteer fire departments purchase required equipment, such as radios and fire-resistant clothing, and help them maintain their trucks. A share of the money will also go to Thomaston's Harbor House, a facility that is used to temporarily house children removed from their homes due to abuse or neglect. In the past two years, the event has raised more than $25,000.

The value of the experience far exceeds the price. Single day tickets are $10 and a weekend pass is $15. Children under 10 get in free. Camping is an additional $10 and is more than encouraged for a most fulfilling experience.

Raffle tickets are also on sale for an electric guitar signed by the Zac Brown Band, to be given away at the festival. Tickets are $5, or three for $10.

Bickley's Lake is located on a 100-acre farm with a 30-acre lake just outside of Thomaston, at 189 Rock Hill School Road. Bickley said everything has been coordinated to avoid traffic woes.

"No traffic concerns, we have everything handled. We have over 100 volunteers helping us with the parking and the gate entry. We'll have off-duty Sheriff's deputies helping us out both nights. We'll have on-duty security Friday night for the Brantley Gilbert show.

"We encourage everybody to stay and enjoy the experience."


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like I can only make it Friday,Mike.A plumbing job I was going to do yesterday [Mon.] got postponed till Saturday the 24th,and I really need the $$.  Hope to see y'all Friday night!


----------



## blues brother (Apr 6, 2010)

Friday is a good time. I will be there most of the day.
Unless things change I will be right behind 1st Nat. Bank.
Bloody marys at 7am and it just gets worse from there.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Friday is a good time. I will be there most of the day.
> Unless things change I will be right behind 1st Nat. Bank.
> Bloody marys at 7am and it just gets worse from there.




I haven't been "out" anywhere since I quit drinkin' 6 weeks ago. I might not be any fun anymore,but I betcha I won't get a DUI!


----------



## blues brother (Apr 8, 2010)

I always have some buttermilk in the ice chest!


----------



## country (Apr 10, 2010)

We will be cooking at Barnsville. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Ferrferr (Apr 11, 2010)

Is there room for an amateur team? Were from Jesup and are just getting started. Thanks..


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 11, 2010)

Lotta good folks in Jesup!


----------



## blues brother (Apr 12, 2010)

Ferrferr said:


> Is there room for an amateur team? Were from Jesup and are just getting started. Thanks..



Yep, There is plenty of room left for backyard cook teams.
Here is the link:  http://www.barnesville.org/pages/BBQ_&_Blues/index.php?dirVar=pages/BBQ_&_Blues/


----------



## blues brother (Apr 12, 2010)

country said:


> We will be cooking at Barnsville. Should be a lot of fun.



I hope y'all have a good time in Bville and if you need anything while you are here just let me know and Iwill do my best to help you out.
Mike


----------



## country (Apr 16, 2010)

Our team name is UP-N-Smoke.  Come say HELLO


----------



## blues brother (Apr 19, 2010)

country said:


> Our team name is UP-N-Smoke.  Come say HELLO



Hey country!
I will give yall a hollar.
When are you coming in?
The party at United Bank is a good time and you just can't beat free food and beer!

Don't forget the spagetti dinner friday night after the cooks meeting.
Mike


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 19, 2010)

MIKE!!!! Whazzup Bro??? Hope all is good in your neck of the woods.


----------



## blues brother (Apr 19, 2010)

Its a beautifull day in the neighborhood!
All is well, My chicken is trimmed and prepped for this weekends contest. I'll trim my brisket tonight.
Ice down the beer and whiskey tommorrow.
Its gonna be a great week!


----------



## jigman (Apr 19, 2010)

*BBQ and Blues*

just wondering if you know where will they have the bands set up and would you be able to attend the festivities from a golf cart and will they allow a cooler?
Thanks


----------



## blues brother (Apr 19, 2010)

jigman,
Here is the link that should be able to answer all of your questions!
http://www.barnesville.org/pages/BBQ_&_Blues/index.php?dirVar=pages/BBQ_&_Blues/
Friday night and saturday afternoon the bands will be set up near the First National Bank Drive thru.
Sat nite the bands will be at Ritz Park, next to the post office.
Golf carts are cool...just make sure you have one of them yellow blinkin' lights. I don't think coolers will be allowed in the sat nite concert area. Every where else should be ok.
Our local Law is very tolerant. Keep the adult beverages in a solo cup, use the provided porta johns and it should be a great weekend.
I only heard of one arrest last year and that was right after the concert Sat nite.
Hope you can make it, Stop by my site and visit.
Mike


----------



## jigman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mike I will stop buy and say hello


----------



## blues brother (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to it jigman!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a fun, yummy event this w/e.



http://www.barnesville.org/pages/BBQ_&_Blues/index.php?dirVar=pages/BBQ_&_Blues/


Barnesville BBQ & Blues Festival 2010 

State Championship Designation

BBQ & Blues Introduction

During the last weekend of every April (April 23-24 in 2010), downtown Barnesville is host to the annual BBQ & Blues Festival. The event is sanctioned by the Florida BBQ Association, and was declared a State Championship Cook off by Governor Sonny Perdue in 2009. 45 teams compete each year in the Triple Crown Series and the coveted Jack Daniels National Qualifier Competition.

To accompany the fabulous BBQ aroma is the sound of blues throughout the entire event. Bands from across the southeast perform Friday and Saturday on the BBQ stage. At our Saturday night concert bash located at The Ritz Park Amphitheater we always have a featured Blues headliner, present a Georgia Music Legend Award, Mayor Dewaine T. Bell Scholarship, and jam with other special guests. You never know who may show up!

The BBQ & Blues Festival is an exciting family event that you do not want to miss. Be sure to check all of the links for detailed information.



http://www.barnesville.org/pages/BBQ_&_Blues/index.php?dirVar=pages/BBQ_&_Blues/


Full Schedule of Events:

Thursday, April 22nd
5:00 PM - 7:00 PM United Bank Business After Hours
6:00 PM Golf Cart Decorating Contest Turn In
9:00 PM - Cook Teams will be placed into cook area


Friday Night, April 23rd
Family Fun Night
5:00 PM - 9:00 PM - Kid's Park - $10.00 wristbands
6:00 PM - 9:00 PM - Cruise In


BBQ Stage
Free Concert Featuring:
5:30 PM Southwind
6:30 PM - 8:00 PM Mark Henson Band
8:30 PM - 10:00 PM Master Blasters


Saturday, April 24th

9:00 AM - 2:00 PM - Kid's Park Open
10:00 AM - 2:00 PM - Demonstrations on Vendor Row Stage
(Located on Market St.)
12:00 PM - People's Choice BBQ Tasting
(located on the First National Bank front lawn)


BBQ Stage
Free Concert Featuring:
1:00 PM - 2:30 PM- Veronika Jackson & Doc Dixon
3:00 PM - 5:00 PM- Melflames


Saturday Night, April 24th

Blues Concert at
Ritz Park Amphitheater
Gates open at 5:30P
Admission $10.00


6:30 PM - 7:40 PM- Sammy Blue
7:50 PM - 9:00 PM The Buckeye Band
9:00 PM - 9:15 PM Presentation of Georgia Music Legend Award, Presentation of the Dewaine T. Bell Scholarship
9:20 PM - 10:45 PM Nick Moss and the Flip Tops


----------

